# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Night Time/Morning Wood, but weak or no daytime erections

## xcraider37

Guys, what are your thoughts on getting nighttime/morning wood but very weak to no daytime erections?

I am on TRT (Axiron), but still cannot get daytime erections, trying to find a solution to this problem so I can cut back on the Cialis. 

T Levels = 843, Bio Avaiable T is in very good range also. 


Very tough to get any erection during the day without manual stimulation, then they are usually weak and do not last long.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Night time and morning erections are not caused by the same physiological mechanisms as those caused by sexual arousal.

There is general consensus out there that night and morning erections have more to do with, and a reaction to, REM sleep and NO2 production.

Erections based on sexual arousal are very complex and not just related to androgen levels...if it were just that easy.

Follow the link below to Life Extension Foundation and read this report on male sexuality and aging; it's one of the best easy reads I've ever come across and it has a ton of useful information for you to use:

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2008/...&key=sexuality

BTW, you should do some research on the daily use of low dose Cialis (Tadalafil) there are wonderful help benefits for men. 

Now add in a low dose alpha blocker like 2mg of Doxazosin and little Dostinex (Cabergoline) and you may be all set to go!!!

----------


## xcraider37

Don't get me wrong I love the effects of Cialis, but would rather skip the $70.00 a month for 6 pills, although I get roughly 18 to 24doses out of those 6. Thanks GD for the info.

----------


## steroid.com 1

^^^^There are online over seas pharmacies where you can get generic Tadalafil for WAY less than what you are paying.

Check out All Day Chemist dot Com or IM me and I will help you my friend :Smilie:

----------


## AppleJuice77777

> ^^^^There are online over seas pharmacies where you can get generic Tadalafil for WAY less than what you are paying.
> 
> Check out All Day Chemist dot Com or IM me and I will help you my friend


I'm a new member and I can't message people yet, but I could use some assistance.

----------


## Bonedriven

Get your post up so you cam PM some people..

----------


## edmundo22

I'm in the same boat, was getting morning wood / spontaneous daytime erections first month on TRT and it was awesome, remember watching star trek, kirk was getting off with some chick and I got a semi : )

----------


## HRTstudent

What is your E2?

Estradiol level is critical in "healthy" erections.

----------


## dmk327

I always wondered why I can be on boatloads of test and still.not.be able to get fully hard without viagra while on. 25mg arimidex ed.

----------


## edmundo22

Dont wanna jack this guys thread, HRT my e2 is actually below the normal range without ever using an AI so its naturally too low, switching to shots in the hope it will lower DHT leading to more aromatisation thus a raise in e2. I'm wondering if long term depression could be responsible for pushing e2 below normal range, other then that the term used for naturally low e2 Is aromatisation deficency.

----------


## ironbeck

Get naked face the mirror and slow ease your finger into yur anal cavity, if you get hard, maybe your just gay and won't admit it? 
Seriously, your just not getting turned on enough, stress, diet?

----------


## edmundo22

Every girl I've been with over the past 10 years as asked me the same thing, so did the sex therapist I saw at 19, I experienced horny again 1st month on TRT and really hoping getting my e2 in range will fix it, you have no idea how fustrating it is to be missing out on what's supposed to be one of the best things in life...crap just realised HRT was asking raider not me... Like HRT said get your e2 checked raider if you got your test up to 850 your e2 may have gone up with it resulting in poor libido / erections...best of luck with it!

----------


## xcraider37

Yes, I know about the e2 thing I was at 53, but have since had a Lapcorp sensitive done and was 12, after being on A-DEX for about a month, I have heard the Lapcorp sensitive test producing inaccurate LOW results, so not sure how accurate that is.

I have had a tough time getting dialed in on A-Dex.

Was doing .25 of A-Dex and felt like it was too much as in even with Cialis was struggling to get it up. So have back off and doing just a chip of A-DEX twice a week, going for another E2 Test Monday. This time going to use the Hormone Panel for females on the home page of privatemdlabs.com 

Thanks HRT and Edmundo for your input.

----------


## go2failure

> Yes, I know about the e2 thing I was at 53, but have since had a Lapcorp sensitive done and was 12, after being on A-DEX for about a month, I have heard the Lapcorp sensitive test producing inaccurate LOW results, so not sure how accurate that is.
> 
> I have had a tough time getting dialed in on A-Dex.
> 
> Was doing .25 of A-Dex and felt like it was too much as in even with Cialis was struggling to get it up. So have back off and doing just a chip of A-DEX twice a week, going for another E2 Test Monday. This time going to use the Hormone Panel for females on the home page of privatemdlabs.com 
> 
> Thanks HRT and Edmundo for your input.


Like a previous poster said E2 is critical. If too much E2, low libido/bad or no erections. If too little E2, low libido/bad or no erections. If you're symptomatic at 12 back off the AI to a every 2-3 day dosing and give it about 2 months. You see, just like it takes time to correct E2 poisoning, it can take time for grtting the appropriate balance of E2 to POSITIVELY affect you as well. So 2 months with a less aggressive dosing, see if that works and get some BW to see where it is at.

----------

